# Ok, since Rip wouldn't try PC+Zaino, I had to do it myself... (Warning, lots of pix)



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Saturday, 03/09/02 7:50AM*

This is my baby after a tough week...










The shine was all gone...










And this is me trying to beat Alan F. 










*Sunday, 03/10/02 ~5:50PM*

After 6 1/2 hours of intense labor - damn, I'm sore - this is how my baby looks like now... :thumb: (just for the record: I did this over the weekend. I guess my OCD level is still under control  I couldn't waste my whole Saturday or Sunday working on my car...)

Mandatory landscape pic (I know, no big deal, but these pix were taken at sunset)










And the mandatory hood pix...




























To be continued...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Does this look "wet" :angel: or what?










Also, I woke up this morning feeling like taking care of my M3 after a whole day of fun yesterday (good wash + Z6 only - this baby was Zainoed almost 2 months ago - Zaino *ROCKS*)...

Mandatory landscape pic...










Happy family (bike hasn't been Zainoed - yet that is)...










BMW - there's no substitute... :thumb:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

It looks incredible!  :thumb: 

If your ever decided to sell your 325i, let me know. Seriously.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Holy crap Alex... awesome! :thumb: :thumb: 

How was using the PC? The results look spectacular!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> *It looks incredible!  :thumb:
> 
> If your ever decided to sell your 325i, let me know. Seriously. *


Sure, I'll let you know. However, I don't see that happening before the upcoming S3 hits our showrooms (2004?)... I'll keep that in mind though... :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Holy crap Alex... awesome! :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> How was using the PC? The results look spectacular! *


Al, it couldn't have been easier (and safer). It took me 6 1/2 hours from start to finish (Dawn, clay, wash, etc.). I think it took a bit too long because I was being VERY careful... I may be able to cut that in at least 1 1/2 hours next time... :thumb:

You GOTTA get one! I can only imagine the results you would achieve... :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Oops, forgot to mention something Al...

The best thing about the PC is that you end up with that thin layer of Z5/Z2 that is very hard to end up with by hand... :thumb: Buffing it off (by hand with Griot's micro fiber polish removal cloths) was very easy... :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Damn Alex...that looks incredible!!! You are right in the Ripsnort/alee class of shine...nice...amazingly nice :thumb: 

Are you in Tampa Palms?? Those buildings look like ones in Tampa Palms right down the street from my mother's house...just wondering...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Damn Alex...that looks incredible!!! You are right in the Ripsnort/alee class of shine...nice...amazingly nice :thumb:
> 
> Are you in Tampa Palms?? Those buildings look like ones in Tampa Palms right down the street from my mother's house...just wondering... *


Hi Mike,

Thanks for the kind words! :thumb: But I'm pretty sure I still have to improve a LOT before I get there...

When I lived in NY, I would wax my cars once a year (summer) and have them washed at a hand car wash near the complex I lived in... :yikes: I just couldn't bring myself to wash/detail my cars... It's not like I didn't want to, but LI is WAY too cold... 

No, the complex I live in nowadays is in West Tampa - near Palm Harbor and Clearwater. Off of Hillsborough Ave. I'm saving every penny now to buy a house... I think "sunny" FL (81F at noon today) is my place on earth...  Suggestions? I've been living here for almost a year now and still don't know the area very well... :yikes:

Edit:

Credit where it's due - if it weren't for Rip/Alee replying to my dumb questions via PM, I would still be "detailing impaired"... Big time!


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Nice Job!*

Looks great :thumb:

Just washed and touched up mine today as well. I've actually never cleaned it as much as I did today. I think my condition is worsening. But I least I have company


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> * I'm saving every penny now to buy a house... *


First....Alex the car(s) look fantastic:thumb: I'm sure that Al and Rip are both proud of the results The bonus for you is that you do not need the scuba gear like those of us in "balmy" PA.

As for the house purchase.....good luck in getting to your goal:thumb: It may take you a while since it appears as though you'll need a 3 or maybe 4 car garage to have a nice _home_ for all those toys:yikes: Pictures of both cars and the bike and all your cleaning supplies in a nice big garage will surely make Al's day


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Pictures of both cars and the bike and all your cleaning supplies in a nice big garage will surely make Al's day  *


His office probably even has a *DOOR*.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> His office probably even has a DOOR.  *


Don't we all have doors on our offices:dunno: Al I can loan you one since I've been working out of 2 locations lately, both with doors and one even has a nice window


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Don't we all have doors on our offices:dunno: Al I can loan you one since I've been working out of 2 locations lately, both with doors and one even has a nice window *


It's a deal, but only if I don't have to get the pointy hair.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Its not that Rip "wouldn't"...its that he "Couldn't"...don't have any Zaino here.

Incredible pics! Great job Alex!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> It's a deal, but only if I don't have to get the pointy hair.
> 
> 
> ...


Boy am I glad I go for the clipper cut


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> No, the complex I live in nowadays is in West Tampa - near Palm Harbor and Clearwater. Off of Hillsborough Ave. I'm saving every penny now to buy a house... I think "sunny" FL (81F at noon today) is my place on earth...  Suggestions? I've been living here for almost a year now and still don't know the area very well... :yikes:
> *


You've got mail!! re: some housing suggestions in the area :thumb:


----------



## SacM3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks awesome! I spent a few hours on Saturday giving the baby another coat of Zaino, just wish I had some sun to shine on it like you do!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I've got you all beat. Took mine to the "touchless" wash Sat. P.M., got most (but not all) of the salt and grime off and wiped off with a warm, damp towel on Sun. after the frozen water left on the car thawed in the garage. Looks AWESOME:thumb: 





Hurry up spring, car's looking to be BLITZED!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> The bonus for you is that you do not need the scuba gear like those of us in "balmy" PA. *


Oh, I sure do. It's just that I save it for the Keys...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:



> *
> You've got mail!! re: some housing suggestions in the area :thumb: *


Thanks Mike,

As soon as my mailserver is back up, I'll check it out. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Oh, I sure do. It's just that I save it for the Keys...
> 
> ...


Not sure if you or Vexed is the biggest Bastage :dunno:

Both of you live in preferable climates, but the fact that you have an //M to go with the 325 probably makes you the _Ultimate Fest Bastage_ aka *UFB of BMWs*

j/k Alex


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Not sure if you or Vexed is the biggest Bastage :dunno:
> 
> Both of you live in preferable climates, but the fact that you have an //M to go with the 325 probably makes you the Ultimate Fest Bastage aka UFB of BMWs
> ...


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: *


Hmmmm, I'm not laughing.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> His office probably even has a DOOR.  *


I wish!!! I'm in a nice, comfortable cubicle just like you Al  But to be honest with you, I wouldn't like to be in an office in my company's Tampa office... They have no windows. Next time I'm in the office, I'll take a pic of the view from my cube...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> I wish!!! I'm in a nice, comfortable cubicle just like you Al  But to be honest with you, I wouldn't like to be in an office in my company's Tampa office... They have no windows. Next time I'm in the office, I'll take a pic of the view from my cube...  *


Who knew you guys were cubicles brothers:dunno: I guess that fact that Al is sans the //M and garage confused the rest of us:dunno:

Feeling the love today Al?????


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Feeling the love today Al????? *


*I FEEL THE LOVE!*


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I FEEL THE LOVE! *


:thumb: :thumb:  

My day is now made.............Thanks Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> My day is now made.............Thanks Al *


What's going on....it's a real love fest today:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:
 

> *
> 
> What's going on....it's a real love fest today:dunno: *


Must be the Monday blues bringing us all together:dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Must be the Monday blues bringing us all together:dunno: *


Hmm....every time I see Alex's CB M3 I do get the blues.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Hmm....every time I see Alex's CB M3 I do get the blues. *


Join the club........I think we all feel the same


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Its not that Rip "wouldn't"...its that he "Couldn't"...don't have any Zaino here.
> 
> Incredible pics! Great job Alex! *


Oh, c'mon Rip... I offered you some from my private stash... You're too addicted to Griot's stuff... :tsk:

 (J/K) I was just teasing ya with that title...  I'd really like to see what you could accomplish with your PC skills + Zaino... I think we would be able to see the engine in the hood pic... 

Thanks for all the tips. Much appreciated! :thumb:


----------

